# rude sellers



## miss2 (Nov 1, 2011)

If a seller is rude does it put you off?

I guess it comes down to plain old customer service!
just yesterday I dealt with a seller who was very blunt and quite rude in his responses to me in regards to the animal I was looking to buy. He made it sound like I was bothering him by asking questions!
Needless to say even if I was desperate for the rep I would not purchase from him.

A couple of months ago I was selling one of my brood mares, a lady enquired who lived in qld and was unable to come down to view the horse but was very interested.
I pulled the girl out of the paddock, and filmed every aspect of handling, body, movements and temperament and sent it to the lady.
After all the time I put in the person didn’t go ahead with the sale as there was one or 2 things she did not like which was fine by me.
I would expect great service from someone so I would be more than willing to give it back in return!

Rant over BUT anyone else have any stupidly bad sales stories they want to sell?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

If someone is rude it just means they don't want to sell to you.
Move on to someone who isn't rude.
Works for me 

On another note , I just placed an add for snakes I am selling saying - I cannot hold them as I need to loot to buy another snake that is for sale now... and then I get PMs asking if I can hold the snakes I am selling until mid December :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sure everyone here has THOSE kind of stories. (the OP, not Sclero)

I've sent PM's to members selling animals here that have never responded- then Ive had sellers who have taken a week to get back or not sent pics when they have said they would; and then when finally received they've said I have two hours to decide or the deal's off !!!!

Then there's the sellers who have been rude on the phone or pulled attitude or expressed how hard it is to sell; then there's sellers who don't answer the questions and then send the SAME pics they had on other ads....

But then again there are sellers here who it is a pleasure to deal with; who instill your sense of faith in humans- Ive made some great friends here after buying herps from them; and when all is said and done there is one f-wit for every 9 cool peeps; so harmony and balance in the universe is always restored.

Selling the occasional herp though you do receive some ridiculous offers, emails, and silly questions. Ive told peeps the animal is on hold, only for them to openly say they hope the guy doesnt turn up so they can score the reptile !! Haha uh huh like I'm going to call YOU !!!

It's all fun and games isn't it; but go take a look in any of your enclosures and you'll KNOW it's all worth it !


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 1, 2011)

I reckon rude potential buyers far far outweigh rude sellers.The amount of rubbish sellers have to deal with these days is astounding.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 1, 2011)

Sellers are generally rude because by the time you sell one snake you've sent 1000 emails, extra photos, in depth husbandry discussions, been abused ignored and haggled with and you just generally end up assuming everyone wanting to buy from you is an obnoxious halfwit. Which turns out to be true 90% of the time. 

Not that I'm bitter...


----------



## miss2 (Nov 1, 2011)

PythonLegs said:


> Sellers are generally rude because by the time you sell one snake you've sent 1000 emails, extra photos, in depth husbandry discussions, been abused ignored and haggled with and you just generally end up assuming everyone wanting to buy from you is an obnoxious halfwit. Which turns out to be true 90% of the time.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter...


lol


----------



## gosia (Nov 1, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> I reckon rude potential buyers far far outweigh rude sellers.The amount of rubbish sellers have to deal with these days is astounding.



I totally agree but one of those rude buyers might just spend a lot of money. Being in customer service for donkey years, I never take them personally. And find that the ruder the person, the nicer I am to them)) By the end they usually change their tune.

Once I was involved in party planning. Got to a house, where there was this woman, dressed in boggan clothing and was quite rude and looked uninterested. By the end of the night I was quite blown away when she bought the most expensive pack! Over $1500 worth! Just shows, how a bit of effort on my part made the sale.

But yes I still expect the same from other sellers. Customer service has gone down hill these days :-(


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Meh it's no different to ANY retail transaction; there are rude people everywhere. At the end of the day when you sell something you have to expect things aren't going to be smooth sailing. Sellers need to remember that it's the seller that is SELLING/PROMOTING/ADVERTISING. 

None of us want to hand over money to someone who doesn't show respect. Sometimes the seller thinks he is doing the buyer a favour. It doesn't work like that. Competition is fierce; and I'll happily pay a little more to a cool cat than get a great deal from a seller who thinks I owe him/her a living. 

Online sales are WAY easier than a personal sale- I still answer the silly questions and rudeness with honest and respectful answers. It's called professional courtesy; it is no less important or valid or REQUIRED whether it's a cruisy thread on APS or a big $$ contract with a client. Some sellers here seem to think because this is an informal market that the courtesy and professionalism necessary to nail the deal is moot. Well guess what.....it requires the same, if not MORE mental exertion to write a smartass response or pull attitude than to reply quickly and quietly to a buyer regardless of their approach. 

Maybe the seller needs to realise that in the eyes of the buyer "... by the time you FIND one snake you want to buy, you've requested 1000 times for extra photos that have never come, asked in depth husbandry questions in order to ensure you do the best by your reptile, have been abused, ignored and haggled with and blah blah blah......" 

Not that I'm bitter...


2 way street man.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 1, 2011)

i was due to pick an animal up one saterday from sydney and at 11pm on friday i got a txt saying he wanted double what our deal was. i ended up not getting it and saying a few choice words to the seller and found another specimen and get him the next week
Eddie...


----------



## PMyers (Nov 1, 2011)

Customer service is something that I would personally expect from someone who makes a living from sales, but would expect a lot less of from someone who just uses sales to prop up their income. In saying this there is no excuse for rudeness during a sale, but I just don't expect great customer service from a private seller. Take eBay for instance... so many rude, rude people selling items there. I also think that when it comes to customer service, you either possess the skill, or you don't. You can fake it for a bit, but believe me after a while this wears thin. I was in retail for years... made it to operations manager for a chain of eight stores (won't say which one), but I had to fake customer service every step of the way. I hated customers with a passion. I found them annoying, crude, and at times just downright stupid. It's the reason I left the industry in the end... with my attitude I just had no place being in retail, as I am a strong supporter of the idea that if a salesperson is rude to you, you simply walk out and take your sales elsewhere! I can't think of a reason I didn't send more people running when I was in the stores.

A problem exists however is when the seller has something that you simply wont find easily anywhere else. Then, you either stand on principal and go without the item, or suck it up, grit your teeth and accept the fact that this guy is a major prat that you have to put up with until you receive what you're after... then hope to hell that you can find someone else who can assist with after sales queries... I guess it just depends on how much you want the item in question.

I know for a fact that when it comes time for me to finally acquire that five-ringed brown snake I've always wanted, the guy I'm buying it off could be an absolute ********, and he'd still get the sale


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep well said man- the dreaded grey area ! It's a tough one- I qualify those kind of decisions with "I'm really the one laughing" when you have to suck it in and pay the fiddler.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 1, 2011)

It can be very annoying.

First is a story about trying to sell and animal;
I had somebody call, asking about the animal, with a tonne of questions, and I happily answered all questions, in depth. They asked if they could come out to have a look. 
That was fine. They spent half an
hour, looking at the animal, and
handling the animal, and seeing the rest of my collection. Just to say, "I will go home to ask the wife how funds are going, and I will get back to you." I knew they wouldn't be interested in a purchase that day, but not to even hear back from them, even if it was to be honest and let me know that they don't have the cash. It's just plan old annoying, especially when you have someone that wanted that animal as soon as possible..


Next was when I was first getting into geckos, one of the geckos died, unknown reasons. So I was seeking for a young male.
I found a seller, and once i got there, straight away I knew that all they wanted was money and a sale. They didn't even tell us about the animal, it's age, eating schedule, all the basic stuff, and when we said that it was a little small for my female (looked way to young), they didn't even say thanks for coming, or communicate with us. So when we left, their wasn't even a goodbye. If there was some kind of more formal communication, I think I would have gotten the animal, even if it was a month or two old. It was quite a stunning one.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, fair enough- there Are a lot of numbskulls selling, too. Including those who have been in the game for a long time and should know better. 
Not that I would ever point the finger(HAHAHA), but sellers like He Who Shall Not Be Named who seem to take great delight in stuffing people around do a great disservice to guys like Baden, Roger and Michael who have earned their reputations.
I wouldn't put myself in that company, but up until last year I was selling clutches from four species of colubrid at ridiculously low prices just because I didn't need them. When you offer someone a bright blue snake for $200 and they ask for $50 off it just makes you die a little inside.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh yes PL I hear ya- in trying to sell our big albino male we were offered:



a pair of blueys,
a couple of pair of gex,
a coastal and some worms
 
.....sometimes you cant help but laugh !!


And then kill m--------s.



ps- _*say his name say his name*_ 

hahha like we dont KNOW he who shall not be named  My wife has had to stop me from jumping on a plane down south with a machete a couple of times teehee


----------



## miss2 (Nov 1, 2011)

oh who who? pm me and tell me who you think? now you have me curious lol


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 1, 2011)

I had made an inquiry about some very nice reduced pattern het darwins that were advertised on a lady's website before I got sick.
I got absolutely no reply back which I thought was strange because we hadn't shared cross words and had actually given her sincere compliments on her website.

I can only put it down to the fact she didn't want to sell to me.
There's not much you can do about situations like that even if they leave you more than a bit puzzled.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 1, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> _*say his name say his name*_



Ohhh no. I'm not risking a visit fom his winged lawyers. Litigation scares the beejebus out of me. 


Oh calm down, I deleted it.


----------



## FAY (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you ever think that because your email has not been answered, that the person is away for a period of time? That person may of had to jump on a plane at a second's notice to visit a dying relative? That person may have actually passed away or been killed in an accident?
Just food for thought.


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 1, 2011)

PMyers said:


> A problem exists however is when the seller has something that you simply wont find easily anywhere else. Then, you either stand on principal and go without the item, or suck it up, grit your teeth and accept the fact that this guy is a major prat that you have to put up with until you receive what you're after... then hope to hell that you can find someone else who can assist with after sales queries... I guess it just depends on how much you want the item in question.
> 
> I know for a fact that when it comes time for me to finally acquire that five-ringed brown snake I've always wanted, the guy I'm buying it off could be an absolute ********, and he'd still get the sale


I agree with you here but a thing to do is just check the animal for sale for any health problems then up and go as quick as possible, pretty much in and out then you don't have to deal with the rude dicks that come with private sales 
Apologies for the bad word but I think it fits in this thread


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 1, 2011)

Rude sellers and buyers are not going to enjoy this hobby for too long, so don't worry about them. Say a few polite words (no need to lower yourself to their level) and move on.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Dead or killed in an accident hey ! Woah. 

That's not at all an extreme assumption to make !!!!

I agree.

A far more acceptable and likely scenario is that they have

a) died of natural causes before they could ammend their advertisement or 
b) a horribly sickening accidental death or 
c) one of their relatives is being read their last rites and the poor sellers are sitting in economy class on a 747 hoping to make it in time

It was wrong of us to assume they may be lazy or arrogant or unwilling to help anyone beneath them on the Herpetological Salesperson Scale of Credibility !!!! 

.......Guess there's a bunch of unclaimed corpses, dying cousins and highway slaughters in Brisbane then because by the sounds of it we sure send alot of unanswered requests for info !!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

If you don't like sellers then there is an easy way around it. Wait for free ones, ask your parks authority if you can catch your own or go without!


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> ask your parks authority if you can catch your own or go without!




ha, ha, ha, good one Gordo. Would they let me catch an Oenpelli python?


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2011)

Ned_fisch said:


> ...... I happily answered all questions, in depth.........



Me too, and add photos, but some ppl can't be bothered reading if I write too much and I am good at writing too much. So if you don't want to know everything I know about the animal I sell, don't read it. Doesn't matter to me either if you want to go somewhere else. I tell ppl what they want to know, but I also reassure them they aren't obligated to anything, just because they've asked questions.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Gordo Gordo Gordo.... 9 million posts man and you're over-simplifying already ? Dude you KNOW we weren;t hating on all sellers; but hell yeah buying as well as selling online is littered with frustrating experiences; whether they be directly attributed to one or both parties' attitude. That's why I buy my gear from totally respectful sellers like Bindi Irwin and Chopper Read.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe! No harm in asking!  probably more chance of that than buying one at the moment!



Waterrat said:


> ha, ha, ha, good one Gordo. Would they let me catch an Oenpelli python?


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2011)

gosia said:


> I totally agree but one of those rude buyers might just spend a lot of money.....-(



I agree with you, when you are in business trying to make a living, but if someone wants to display a rude attitude, what does that tell me, as far as how they will treat the animal. They can keep their money, my animals aren't going with anybody that I suspect may mistreat them.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

Didn't know Bindi was into the gear... guess that explains why she's so wired all the time! But i hear Chopper supplies some pretty sweet gear, just don't tell him there's no cash... he won't beleive you! :lol:



HonestPirate said:


> Gordo Gordo Gordo.... 9 million posts man and you're over-simplifying already ? Dude you KNOW we weren;t hating on all sellers; but hell yeah buying as well as selling online is littered with frustrating experiences; whether they be directly attributed to one or both parties' attitude. That's why I buy my gear from totally respectful sellers like Bindi Irwin and Chopper Read.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah I'd have to agree... I always sus out the buyer....

All my buyers also get a courtesy message from me a few days afterwards saying I forgot to warn them that the snake will turn into a Kracken and kill their children if it is exposed to HipHop or Guy Sebastian. You know; standard follow up. 

ps - Gordo it scares me to think you are responsible for educating our children


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Meh it's no different to ANY retail transaction; there are rude people everywhere. At the end of the day when you sell something you have to expect things aren't going to be smooth sailing. Sellers need to remember that it's the seller that is SELLING/PROMOTING/ADVERTISING.
> 
> None of us want to hand over money to someone who doesn't show respect. Sometimes the seller thinks he is doing the buyer a favour. It doesn't work like that. Competition is fierce; and I'll happily pay a little more to a cool cat than get a great deal from a seller who thinks I owe him/her a living.
> 
> ...



I have wanted to buy a python from a seller but that seller decided they didn't like me and would not answer my PM's. I was prepared to go through a third party to acquire a python from this seller because I really like the quality of their snakes. I ended up finding a snake, as beautiful, somewhere else so that seller lost out. But I am sure they don't care, they have plenty more money coming in from other buyers. Should I ever want a mate for my python, if I can't get one from the person I bought one from, or from my close circle of most trusted, I will go through third party, to get what I want from the seller who seems to hate me and has never met me except for on these forums. The point to my story is, sometimes, rude sellers do have great snakes and look after them well. Sometimes can be trusted to have high, quarantine standards so buying from these rude, undeserving ppl sound better than buying a cheaper, look-a-like from somewhere else. So don't settle for 2nd best just because they won't sell to you for whatever their silly reason is. If you really want it, get it. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 1, 2011)

well yesterday i had a Rude/Nice seller lol... he was nice enough to drop off My new BlueTongue... But he just knocked on the door put it in my hands took the money said bye and left haha... I didnt even get time to look at it.. Well i guess thats the service you get when you pay only $5 hahaha


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha, too bad if you decided you didn't like the look of it. No time to change your mind.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

For five bucks though you can just chuck it out the back for the cat to play with, right ?


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Nov 1, 2011)

Respect from me comes for free. You must earn my disrespect ! Whatever happened to ol sKool values ?


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> For five bucks though you can just chuck it out the back for the cat to play with, right ?


 You wouldn't, would you? That poor lizard's life should not have a pricetag to be worthy of being treated nice.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 1, 2011)

The cat did actually try eat it lol... when he dropped it off i hadn't had the Enclosure setup yet so he/She was just in a tub with newspaper... Anyway i Left my door open and when i cam back the cat was licking the lizard haha... Scared the crap outta me i thought she was eating Her/Him


----------



## njames (Nov 1, 2011)

The number one most annoying thing to hear after you have spent time informing a potential buyer about the particular herp you have up for sale is "oh yeah so I haven't actually got my licence number yet, but is it cool if I show you all the paperwork? I'll pay double".... What paperwork? You either have a valid licence or not, stop cutting corners and being a tight-a**e and pay for one! 

Feels good to vent!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 1, 2011)

Look I did not even bother to read all the posts on the thread.
I am sure that others have said the same thing that I am about to say & for those that have not & backed the rude people, get yourself sorted.

I have on a couple of occassions pulled out of a deal through the seller being ignorant or just not wanting to help.
Move onto another supplier, there are many & if you are looking for a specific trait in a reptile, it is my expererience that most of these people are willing to help. IF NOT GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well its not about herps, its about bikes.

First im selling my honda xr80 motor bike and its up for $1400 and i have about 20 emails offering like $100 or like a trade for a bredli and enclosure, its like you serious!

And for the past 3 weeks i have been trying to get a bike off some guy. Its not cheap, it stared off and $2400, but after he had it up for a few months he brought it down to $1600 quick sale. So im like yeah give me a week ill sell my road push bike and get you the cash ASAP. So he says ok i need to put the wheel in the bike shop should be ready by monday (the day was sunday). So short its now about 2 weeks after and he was coming to drop it off today. But he texts me to tell me he cant find the spare parts that were coming with it and he would bring it another day, but you know you cant really trust someone over the internet. So hopefully he has found it and he shows up on thursday and i will get the bike


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 1, 2011)

I've had sellers practically hang up on me as soon as I ask the first question, I've also had sellers be so unaccommodating in messages that it was obvious to me they didn't want to sell to me, then I've had a quite large, reputable breeders not answer my messages at all. I've also had people tell me their animals are not for sale only to advertise them a week later. There is no way I would go through a third party to give these people money, I'd rather go without. On the plus side, the people I have purchased off have all been great. I know from working in retail that the customer is not always right and some buyers are difficult but to make that assumption before even dealing with someone is just rude as far as I'm concerned and those kind of sellers don't deserve my money.


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 1, 2011)

I am currently going through the process of buying my first dragons of a couple who i wont name out of respect for them so far

they have answered all my so far questions and been friendly and great i have looked at their website which is nice and have kept contact with them as the dragons arent hatched yet..

so so far they have been great and i look forward to the email or phone call telling me they have hatched and then the call or email saying they are strong and healthy and eating well and ready to come to their new home  

in saying that before i contacted them i left msgs and emails for another couple of sellors and not nothing back from them at all and the dude from a petstore i went to is an egg


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 1, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> I reckon rude potential buyers far far outweigh rude sellers.The amount of rubbish sellers have to deal with these days is astounding.



Couldn't agree more.
Tyre kickers are the worst!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 1, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Well its not about herps, its about bikes.
> 
> First im selling my honda xr80 motor bike and its up for $1400 and i have about 20 emails offering like $100 or like a trade for a bredli and enclosure, its like you serious!
> 
> And for the past 3 weeks i have been trying to get a bike off some guy. Its not cheap, it stared off and $2400, but after he had it up for a few months he brought it down to $1600 quick sale. So im like yeah give me a week ill sell my road push bike and get you the cash ASAP. So he says ok i need to put the wheel in the bike shop should be ready by monday (the day was sunday). So short its now about 2 weeks after and he was coming to drop it off today. But he texts me to tell me he cant find the spare parts that were coming with it and he would bring it another day, but you know you cant really trust someone over the internet. So hopefully he has found it and he shows up on thursday and i will get the bike



So were you going to buy the bike as a going concern??? or just as a bike over the internet. This is how you can be caught, what bike ? i just sold you the parts to rebuild it.


----------



## sweetangel (Nov 1, 2011)

PythonLegs said:


> Sellers are generally rude because by the time you sell one snake you've sent 1000 emails, extra photos, in depth husbandry discussions, been abused ignored and haggled with and you just generally end up assuming everyone wanting to buy from you is an obnoxious halfwit. Which turns out to be true 90% of the time.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter...



pretty much!!


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 1, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> So were you going to buy the bike as a going concern??? or just as a bike over the internet. This is how you can be caught, what bike ? i just sold you the parts to rebuild it.



I dont really understand. But he is a good guy, its just hes been stuffed around so now im being stuffed around. Its a 2008 specialized demo 8.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 2, 2011)

Funny how all the 1000+ posters who SELL come out and generalise about the *9 out of 10* bad buyers !!!

No conflict of interest there hey fellas !!!

Note that the peeps who predominantly BUY have not stooped to sweeping generalisations, but instead shared a couple of poor experiences. 

Speaks for itself, of the nature of the game really doesn't it?

It's that kind of attitude that encourages us to move on- If I ask questions and get short rude replies; then no way in hell am I going to acknowledge your rudeness with gratitude. 

Guess that makes me a tyre kicker hey fellas ??!!! 

Do you really think every person who asks a question should be obligated to jump straight on the phone after you reply in lazy shorthand!? It's a numbers game; deal with it. Those same people who call us tyre kickers are the same intelligent folk who complain when youngsters or people fresh to the scene come in and do their research by asking questions or ask breeders a million questions. You can't have it both ways. Do you want dumbed down zombie buyers or people who show that they will make good owners ?

_Herp_ breeders (not all- but many) in my experience are the only mob that have a problem talking to newbies and buyers about their husbandry practices and the tricks of the trade with potential buyers. If I was to buy a nice puppy through breeders; which I have in the past; I am invited into their home, I drink their coffee, I get to have a look through their compound, I ask stupid questions...and guess what.... they are HAPPY to answer and accomodate because they LOVE their animals. Can you big breeders with your production-line racks of hatchies honestly say that about each of your indivdual babies ? I know a few of you personally who CAN...that's what makes you a good seller, and not a bitter animal farmer in it for the bucks !!!!

The attitude so obviously epitomised in this thread is what makes us a buyer who isn't going to waste time on a seller who doesn't see the error in his ways. If I'm spending a couple of grand; heck if I'm spending $100 on a hatchie then I'm asking questions until I'm satisifed I know all I need to know- they don't come with instructions or packaging do they...

There are breeders out there who have hndreds of animals and find the time and make the effort to make the buying experience a smooth one. The moment you pull attitude or make assumptions about the buyer is the moment you lose our business. It's simple business sense.

Now; that's me done- I'm outta this thread. Enjoy throwing poo at each other like little angry monkeys ;0)


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a few sweeping general statements in there Tone.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not much of a buyer, so I won't comment on seller's conduct but I can say a few things about buyers. 95% of the people I have dealt with were polite, no nonsense and a pleasure to deal with people. However, the remaining 5% comprised idiots, rude, demanding scumbags capable of driving me nuts.

example: "how much 4 ur snakes.how many you got left can I send some photos". This message (and many others) came to me through my web site where the availability and price is clearly stated and there are photos of the snakes for sale and their parents. I still try to be polite and reply something like "please don't waste my time", which probably puts me into the "rude category", at least in the eyes of the tyre kicker who then goes around telling his mates what a DH I am.

After years of frustrations I learned to see the funny side of it and I copy & paste these pearls into a folder called "my valued customers". There are now 3 pages of abuse, stupidity and some great literary masterpieces. I might publish this collection one day.


----------



## miss2 (Nov 2, 2011)

on the rare occasions that i do sell im very picky about who i will sell to as my reps are my pets and i love them!
i dont have to sell, im not trying to make money, i would rather keep them then have them go to a not so good home. i feel the need to give every possible bit of information to the possible buyer but thats just me...


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ohh Michael. I would pay good money to see that.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 2, 2011)

PythonLegs said:


> Ohh Michael. I would pay good money to see that.



PM me your email address and I send it to you.
I don't think I can put attachments to PM.


----------



## thepythonguy (Nov 2, 2011)

What about when you have work commitments and can't get their till a certain day and the seller says the will hold the animal for you but sells it a day before you have a chance to get there.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 2, 2011)

thepythonguy said:


> What about when you have work commitments and can't get their till a certain day and the seller says the will hold the animal for you but sells it a day before you have a chance to get there.



Simple: put down a deposit. The same happens in every shop or on-line shops, they won't hold anything for you unless they see some money. Having said that, you probably want to see the animal before putting any money down. It's a hard game.


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Simple: put down a deposit. The same happens in every shop or on-line shops, they won't hold anything for you unless they see some money. Having said that, you probably want to see the animal before putting any money down. It's a hard game.



Agree. I had a guy ring me (lives around here) about a certain animal that someone else he knew was after. Rang me a couple of times, no deposit, no definately saying that he wanted it ( with people I know, I will hold if it is a definate) inbetween all this, someone came, wanted it straight away. This guy then rang me, but tough, he missed out. So, at times, first in best dressed.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a part-time mailorder business that came out of my one of lifelong hobbies and my attitude was that if the potential customer wants details and information about a product, even if it was time consuming to provide these and more often than not they didn't buy then that was the nature of selling. Good customer relations produces good feedback to other potential customers. (No the business don't fail - I retired it when I retired from the workforce, I still get calls from old customers, a lot of whom became friends).

There is no excuse for being rude to your potential customers, be nice to them and even if you don't get a sale on this occasion , the chances are they will spread the word and your business will grow. If you are rude to your customers and don't like answering lots of basic questions, maybe you should get out of the business since you are cutting your own throat. Bad news spreads fast, so does poor customer feedback.

Also since people here breed and sell reptiles, IMO if they don't truely love the animals and are only in the trade for the $ they should get out, since they probably mistreat their animals too since they are ONLY SALEABLE COMMODITIES TO THEM and not really pets or friends or treated as scaley family members.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 2, 2011)

Had only nice people with snakes , buying and selling , but with cars I have had some loonies . Like the people who put a deposit on a very cheap V8 Holden ute , stalled me for weeks while I had to knock back legit offers , then said " We have changed our minds , can we have the deposit back ? " HA HA HA HA HA HA .


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 2, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Also since people here breed and sell reptiles, IMO if they don't truely love the animals and are only in the trade for the $ they should get out, since they probably mistreat their animals too since they are ONLY SALEABLE COMMODITIES TO THEM and not really pets or friends or treated as scaley family members.



Hmmmm, I wonder what SR, SxR, URS and other businesses would have to say about this. I don't believe for one moment that they mistreat their animals. How can you have hundreds of pets as family members? Business with animals can be run ethically without loving each and every animal in stock.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 2, 2011)

> Also since people here breed and sell reptiles, IMO if they don't truely love the animals and are only in the trade for the $ they should get out, since they probably mistreat their animals too since they are ONLY SALEABLE COMMODITIES TO THEM and not really pets or friends or treated as scaley family members



That is a load of utter crap Ian.

I do not love my reptiles. To me they are the same as goldfish swimming around an aquarium, all they are is enjoyable to look at. I have no emotional attachment to them, i have a dog and human friends for that. 

Do you really think that people like Gavin Bedford (who brought us albino olives, glauerts, glebos and helped to brings us albino darwins) were in love with those animals, do you really think they would mistreat their animals and what is wrong with treating them as saleable items?


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 2, 2011)

The same thing here. I love my wife, not my snakes ...... but I look after them "with love".


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2011)

A few years ago I chewed the ear off a seller. I needed to know this and need to know that. He probably thought I was the biggest pain in the backside. I did tell him that I was just enquiring. A few years later (when I could actually afford the animals) I ended up buying at least four lovely animals off him and at every opportunity I promote what great animals he has etc. So , it does pay to be nice to people, BUT I was always respectful and polite.


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Nov 2, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> The same thing here. I love my wife, not my snakes ...... but I look after them "with love".



Strong this^


----------



## miss2 (Nov 2, 2011)

i love dudley - his pic is on my desk at work... then again im a little weird..... lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2011)

thepythonguy said:


> What about when you have work commitments and can't get their till a certain day and the seller says the will hold the animal for you but sells it a day before you have a chance to get there.



You haven't sold many animals have you? How many times have you heard someone say, "Please hold it, I'll be there at such and such a time" then they don't turn up. So unless you have struck a good contact-relationship with the other party, I certainly be asking for deposits simply for this reason. I hate wasting a day, waiting around home for somebody and they don't turn up. No phonecalls "sorry couldn't make it" just don't turn up. In the meantime you knock back other potential buyers and lose out on them all.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 2, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That is a load of utter crap Ian.
> 
> I do not love my reptiles. To me they are the same as goldfish swimming around an aquarium, all they are is enjoyable to look at. I have no emotional attachment to them, i have a dog and human friends for that.
> 
> Do you really think that people like Gavin Bedford (who brought us albino olives, glauerts, glebos and helped to brings us albino darwins) were in love with those animals, do you really think they would mistreat their animals and what is wrong with treating them as saleable items?



They aren't pets then and you are only in it for the money. That's got to have costs for the reptiles that you own. 
Can only hope they are sold to people who will give them the attention they deserve and who will cherish their new reptile and make it a scaley friend and member of the family (and spoil it).


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 2, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> They aren't pets then and you are only in it for the money. That's got to have costs for the reptiles that you own. Can only hope they are sold to people who will give them the attention they deserve and who will cherish their new reptile and make it a scaley friend and member of the family (and spoil it).



*Ian i am not in it for the money because i don't breed or sell anything.* 

Beleive it or not different people can have different views and feelings towrds their animals. That certaintly doesn't make them a bad people or keepers and it definately doesn't make your values the right values.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 2, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> You haven't sold many animals have you? How many times have you heard someone say, "Please hold it, I'll be there at such and such a time" then they don't turn up. So unless you have struck a good contact-relationship with the other party, I certainly be asking for deposits simply for this reason. I hate wasting a day, waiting around home for somebody and they don't turn up. No phonecalls "sorry couldn't make it" just don't turn up. In the meantime you knock back other potential buyers and lose out on them all.



Easy solution is become card merchant , and ask for a credit card deposit over the phone, no deposit, it's not held. If they change their mind when they show up, you reverse the card transaction.
Wont work for those who are doing the selling "tax free" on a cash only basis.



waruikazi said:


> *Ian i am not in it for the money because i don't breed or sell anything.*
> 
> Beleive it or not different people can have different views and feelings towrds their animals. That certaintly doesn't make them a bad people or keepers and it definately doesn't make your values the right values.



Appologies for inferring you are.

There are those who do so that comment is directed at them.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 2, 2011)

And how the hell do you spoil a bunch of snakes that are venomous and tag anything that moves Ian?



ianinoz said:


> Appologies for inferring you are.
> 
> There are those who do so that comment is directed at them.



I'm still trying to get my head around what you mean. Are you saying that anybody who sells reptiles, but does not view them as pets, is only in it for the money and the animals somehow suffer? And if you don't love them then you can't and aren't caring for them properly?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is all this money you speak of Ian? No one I know is living in a mansion because of their reptiles.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Easy solution is become card merchant , and ask for a credit card deposit over the phone, no deposit, it's not held. If they change their mind when they show up, you reverse the card transaction.
> Wont work for those who are doing the selling "tax free" on a cash only basis.
> .......



What? You mean an EFTPOS machine? I am not paying the fees and charges on one of them. I just make sure the buyers understand that if I don't hear back by certain dates, I presume they are no longer interested.

I have to disagree, though, about those in it just for money not having the passion to look after their animals well. I don't like seeing ppl "use" animals as a money-making scheme but a lot of the ones that I'd trust to buy from, I believe look after their animals extremely well. Those with big money invested aren't going to risk their stock by cutting corners on husbandry. Some of them have lots of photos to share of their animals and they look extradordinary. Yeah, any snake can look fantastic in a photo, but the animal needs to looked after properly, to be in the condition needed to look decent. I have animals that have been in appalling condition when I've acquired them, and no photo can make it look nice, no matter how incredible that animal should be. If they aren't looked after, they will not shine. I'll agree there are plenty out there who don't give a rats bum about how their animals are treated, but many of them here, although may not have dinner with their animals, but still pride themselves in looking after them properly.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 2, 2011)

Breeders as a majority, NOT minority, are "genuine" people trying to sell their animals that they have invested in, raised, bred and then sell onwards to the hobby for us all to enjoy! This can take many years guys and alot of money invested in electricity and food bills..
I'm 100% positive that breeders get frustrated and annoyed by the "tyre kickers".... that's not a herper who asks questions, that's encouraged, more-so one that screws you around. These people say, they'll purchase and never do and as a result, you turn down potential buyers out of courtesy to them.... That person also doesn't have the courtesy to let you know they are NOT interested...hence the Tyre-kicker tag. 
For me, thats respect in my books and i'm sure if potential buyers follow this friendly advice, it will curtail "some" breeders bad feelings towards potential buyers and this thread, which has been statistically proven for many years previously.
This is called communication and respect...even though its on the internet, we ALL still need to adhere to that simplest value!
Thats the hobby unfortunately and life and a pre-requisite to internet trading like this, which really sucks and as herpers, really shouldn't be allowed, as we are all in this for the hobby and love of the reptiles. Very cliche, but true...yeh??
IF you are interested in an animal, put a deposit down like any retail transaction in the "real" world dictates and think of the time buyers waste of the sellers that are trying to do the right thing but get hammered because they get the S H I T S from tyre kickers all the time and react to a silly thread like this...no offence.
just food for though for potential buyers and how to conduct themselves with the "rude" sellers if there is a thing..I havent experienced this yet..
As mentioned, IF sellers are rude, go else where, I agree with that, but be nice and the majority will be accommodating, I can guarantee that! 
I have learn alot with keeping reptiles through my personal experience, but also so much from breeders that have helped me after I have purchased an animal from them and I have asked them questions without attitude and a genuine quest for knowledge!!!!
Cheers...


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 2, 2011)

Ian.. you dont buy or sell Reptiles... so how do you come to the conclusion that because someone sells them that they will not look after them aswell?... But yes some people do that but i would say 99% of people dont... if a reptile is unhealthy then your going to have a hard time selling it.. there not puppies... You cant just wash them then sell em...


----------



## No-two (Nov 2, 2011)

So much crap in this thread. I must say myself and probably many others who sell animals would've spent much more on setting our collections up in better conditions than the people complaining because they probably can't afford what they really want.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 3, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Ian.. you dont buy or sell Reptiles... so how do you come to the conclusion that because someone sells them that they will not look after them aswell?... But yes some people do that but i would say 99% of people dont... if a reptile is unhealthy then your going to have a hard time selling it.. there not puppies... You cant just wash them then sell em...



You young sir, just earned my respect.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 3, 2011)

I spend a lot of time and effort on my snakes that I sell , a clutch I hatched out this last week took me over 4 years and 3 clutches to achieve the results I was after , so to me if you send me a PM or email like the examples from my in box below then you are not likely to get much help at all .... No names , no Hi Brett , no thanks , no info on what they are asking about , nothing really to help me out with their questions ... 
These type of PM's out way the good by a huge number too. 

""don't have anymore do you, or know where I could go about obtaining one ?""

""Is he still available?? what colour are the eyes?? ""

""hi wat you got ta sell this season?"" 

"" was wondering if you knew where I could buy a golden spike tailed gecko? Or if you had the contacts to find me one?""

""Curious to know if you are keeping the childrens python""

It's a two way street and if some one bothers to spend an extra minute to address me , give me their name , a contact number , some details on the snake they are after , ask a few questions about the snakes etc then I will always go out of my way to help them out in any way I can.


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 3, 2011)

Spot on Brett


----------



## miss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

""hi wat you got ta sell this season?"" 

rainbows, love, hopes and dreams LOL


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I spend a lot of time and effort on my snakes that I sell , a clutch I hatched out this last week took me over 4 years and 3 clutches to achieve the results I was after , so to me if you send me a PM or email like the examples from my in box below then you are not likely to get much help at all .... No names , no Hi Brett , no thanks , no info on what they are asking about , nothing really to help me out with their questions ...
> These type of PM's out way the good by a huge number too.
> 
> ""don't have anymore do you, or know where I could go about obtaining one ?""
> ...


oh so true.solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 3, 2011)

Agreed Brett. Also, those 'enquiries' are gold mate lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I spend a lot of time and effort on my snakes that I sell , a clutch I hatched out this last week took me over 4 years and 3 clutches to achieve the results I was after , so to me if you send me a PM or email like the examples from my in box below then you are not likely to get much help at all .... No names , no Hi Brett , no thanks , no info on what they are asking about , nothing really to help me out with their questions ...
> These type of PM's out way the good by a huge number too.
> 
> ""don't have anymore do you, or know where I could go about obtaining one ?""
> ...



Totally agree that that is not the way to approach a seller, I have had some really annoying questions like that when I used to sell on ebay and it is true, you really don't want to answer people when that is their approach.


----------



## FAY (Nov 3, 2011)

There is no need for you to be a smart alec.

Just saying that there can be legitimate reasons why someone has not answered an email.
I am a busy person. I can open an email and say to myself, I will answer that one later, then I forget.




HonestPirate said:


> Dead or killed in an accident hey ! Woah.
> 
> That's not at all an extreme assumption to make !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 3, 2011)

Dead right Dicky. Do you collect them? I have got 3 pages now.
It's sad but there is a whole generation of yobbos out there now, the words; please, thanks, my name is, regards, etc., are apparently not necessary in these days. And these yobs are surprised that they don't get an answer from me.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Dead right Dicky. Do you collect them? I have got 3 pages now.
> It's sad but there is a whole generation of yobbos out there now, the words; please, thanks, my name is, regards, etc., are apparently not necessary in these days. And these yobs are surprised that they don't get an answer from me.



Michael 
I don't collect them as such , they just came from the first page on my in box here and my website , so only from the last week or two ... there are some good inquiries amongst them , but most are complete rubbish and it does seem to be getting more and more common.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 3, 2011)

I often thought about posting my amusing "collection" here as a PDF but some of the "pearls" probably came from APS members, so gave up that idea. lol


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I often thought about posting my amusing "collection" here as a PDF but some of the "pearls" probably came from APS members, so gave up that idea. lol



Might make them stop and think though


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 3, 2011)

Ahhh, not all the "enquiries" are impolite and rude, many are just innocently stupid and hilariously funny - it may hurt the authors.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 3, 2011)

txt message just now.

hey seen ur ad and i wanna by sum reptiles.call me on 04*******

Email about a bredli for $120
Hi can you go any cheaper and deliver to me.I am at Liverpool.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 3, 2011)

Gods, I LOATH text speak with a passion.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 3, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> txt message just now.
> 
> hey seen ur ad and i wanna by sum reptiles.call me on 04*******
> 
> ...



Lmfao.


----------



## saximus (Nov 3, 2011)

The bad thing is it's not just limited to texts now. I got plenty of PMs like Ramsayi's. Getting offers like $50 for an animal advertised for $150 is just offensive. I still tried to be as nice as possible to everyone but it's difficult. And I was only trying to sell two snakes so I can feel for the big sellers around here. Like others pointed out though, the people I ended up selling to were very friendly and easy to deal with. Just unfortunate that the bad stories stick in people's heads more


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 3, 2011)

A couple funny ones from me:

_Hey, I was wonder weather or not yous have/ are trying to breed any blue's?

I was just wondering what the price range would be for a Green Tree Python and the Bright Yellow Python.
Also if I was interested, would I be able to come and have a look at them and then think about it a bit more._


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 3, 2011)

FAY said:


> A few years ago I chewed the ear off a seller. I needed to know this and need to know that. He probably thought I was the biggest pain in the backside. I did tell him that I was just enquiring. A few years later (when I could actually afford the animals) I ended up buying at least four lovely animals off him and at every opportunity I promote what great animals he has etc. So , it does pay to be nice to people, BUT I was always respectful and polite.



Haha I think I know the person quite well.I doubt they thought you were a pain.Funny thing is someone else in this thread would have a different view of the person :lol:


----------



## killimike (Nov 3, 2011)

Those are some classic buyer enquiries there guys, brightened my coffee break 

Talking about proper introductions etc to a request, do you feel that the seller should reply with these too? I have never had any real issues buying reptiles, but I remember two funny instances. I wrote out a nice little PM or email with an enquiry, but the response was a little short. IIRC, one response was 'no' and the other was 'didnt breed em this year'. Those are not summaries 

Not looking forward to needing to sell myself tho, I used to move some excess fish, and buyers weren't awesome (no shows were the biggest problem), but herps sounds even worse.


----------



## miss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, so considering this was my thread and I was venting I think I might just add in here that I have just had a wonderful experience!
I have finally found the reps I am after and fantastic breeder.
The person I have been talking to has been helpful, nice, informative and FRIENDLY!!!
The price is a little more then I wanted to pay BUT he was so nice and friendly that I would rather pay the extra, get quality animals and great service J


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 3, 2011)

Aaaaah, isnt that a great ending to this thread and everyone well atleast one, has learnt something.....Group hug everyone :lol:


----------



## miss2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> Aaaaah, isnt that a great ending to this thread and everyone well atleast one, has learnt something.....Group hug everyone :lol:



yay love love! although, i was quite enjoying the stories and such


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 3, 2011)

FAY said:


> There is no need for you to be a smart alec.
> 
> Just saying that there can be legitimate reasons why someone has not answered an email.
> I am a busy person. I can open an email and say to myself, I will answer that one later, then I forget.



True Fay. It is fair to give ppl some lee-way. I nearly brushed off a seller because of lack of contact only to discover he was seriously hurt with a back injury. I wasn't rude to him but gave him a date to respond by, or I would presume he doesn't want to sell the snake. He responded in the time & told me of his injury and how he was bed ridden, only had his phone to use where he only gets facebook. Lucky I posted my message on FB as well. Needless to say I felt very bad for his suffering and was much more patient and understanding, knowing the circumstances. And being a gorgeous snake I had no intentions of going anywhere else while I had a chance to obtain this particular one even though it was a little dearer than others I'd seen. When I want a particular quality, its hard to go anywhere else. I now recommend this breeder as an easy and reliable person to deal with. Not sure if he is on this site so won't mention names.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 3, 2011)

My last few purchase experiences I must say, have been exemplary on the sellers behalf.
On one occasion the seller offered to meet me at a train station nearby their work, saving me at least two hours travel time (I don't drive so I was catching P.T)
Another occasion the seller delivered the herps for a fee. 
It was at least a 2 1/2hr round trip for them.
And the last seller in mention, I have been to their place to pick up on two occasions. Both times I spent well over an hour talking about various species as well as the ones I was buying(well they talked and I mostly gazed around in awe). The information I was able to glean has been invaluable to my husbandry.
On both visits I felt humbled to be invited in and to be privy to their collection. 
All afore mentioned sellers have offered on all occasions, any help if I had any problems, what so ever.

I did have one purchase that fell through earlier in the year, however the potential seller was kind enough to call and explain why the animals were no longer for sale. I respected their honesty.

When ever I express interest in an advertisment:-
I try to address my email or PM enquiries using their name (if I know it). 
Any phone enquiries I have made, are at a reasonable time, or the time they have specified.
I *always thank them for their time *whether it be in advance for a response, directly in person or via phone.
I don't kick no tyres and I don't um and arr about what I want. (unless I have a selection to chose from  )

tl:dr sellers are O.k. by me.


----------



## FAY (Nov 4, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Haha I think I know the person quite well.I doubt they thought you were a pain.Funny thing is someone else in this thread would have a different view of the person :lol:



hehe thanks.....


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok I've got a new rude seller -.-... I messaged him to ask about the Age, sex, and just general stuff about his Bluetongue that hes got up for sale.. took him 5 days to get a reply and all he said was "we think its female not 100% sure Why do you want to know if its still available???"... I was like are you serious.. you have it for sale yet you don't know why I am asking if its still available -.- jesus some people are dumb lol... Hopefully i can use his intelligence and bring his price down


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 5, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Ok I've got a new rude seller -.-... I messaged him to ask about the Age, sex, and just general stuff about his Bluetongue that hes got up for sale.. took him 5 days to get a reply and all he said was "we think its female not 100% sure Why do you want to know if its still available???"... I was like are you serious.. you have it for sale yet you don't know why I am asking if its still available -.- jesus some people are dumb lol... Hopefully i can use his intelligence and bring his price down



Or perhaps he is reading this right now and will be bumping up the price?

Everyone I have had to deal with has been incredibly amazing, I purchased a bluetongue from a member on here. I received a phone call the morning it was to be freighted informing me that it had some dry scale over its eye, and that it would not open. 
She had bathed it in a warm bath but was asking if I would still like to buy it even though it was still not fully recovered. She knows who she is. And I give her a BIG thank you!

I purchased a male bluie off a gentleman earlier this year and his service and advice has been nothing but fantastic, he is still assisting me with any queries I have. Thanks mate!


----------



## mungus (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you take a photo ?
can you get a close up of its head, tail, belly ?
can you measure it ?
can you weigh it ?
does it bite ? if so how often ? does it hurt ?
does it ****, eat and piss often ?
will it love me, my husband, kids , dog , cat etc
will you take $50 for it including delivery to sydney from Newcastle ?
do you supply an enclosure for it ?
Yep US sellers are really rude !!!


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 5, 2011)

mungus said:


> Can you take a photo ?
> can you get a close up of its head, tail, belly ?
> can you measure it ?
> can you weigh it ?
> ...



Didn't read the whole thread did you... It has been pointed out many times already that Buyers can be just as bad or worse than sellers...


----------



## mungus (Nov 5, 2011)

Just pointed it out again......is that OK with you ?
Gee hope its OK.......wouldnt want to upset you !


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 5, 2011)

mungus said:


> Can you take a photo ? * Sure I can*
> can you get a close up of its head, tail, belly ? *Yep, sure I can*
> can you measure it ?*Yep, sure can*
> can you weigh it ? *Yep, sure I can*
> ...


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 5, 2011)

mungus said:


> Just pointed it out again......is that OK with you ?
> Gee hope its OK.......wouldnt want to upset you !



U Mad?


----------



## mungus (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe i am............:shock:


----------



## Magee (Nov 5, 2011)

We were helped buy a LOVELY lady at pet city mount gravatt who helped us for nearly an hour, and told us what was worth the money. It really is great to be served by caring people!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 5, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> U Mad?



Yes mungus IS mad,
We have nurtured him for many years as part of his therapy... Older members received a PM to do this and we have helped considerably....Mods pls send a new PM to the newer members explaining mungus's mental state again...thanks!
GR, how dare you openly say that to him on this forum, he will relapse and his carers will sue for sure.
Go ride your Geckos asi'm sure they wil give you pleasure! :lol:
mungus, please don't listen, its not true, you are a normal person selling herps..."NURSE please sedate mungus before he reads anymore..."stat".....:lol:


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 5, 2011)

All of my sales to buyers over the years have been just fine. I put this down to screening them first through email, texts and phone calls. If they give me reason to doubt them as a person to deal with I won't pursue the sale. This has made the selling process much easier for myself over time and had the pleasure of meeting some lovely people I was happy to sell reptiles to.


----------



## elogov (Nov 5, 2011)

Ha ha after seeing some of the questions posted publicly on here i honestly feel sorry for the breeders/ sellers that would no doubt receive countless email's of the same question day in & day out,

At the end of the day both parties within the sale are equal for not of a breeder you wouldn't have a snake if not for a buyer you would be overstocked & un able to breed on a large scale.

But i'll hands down say sellers put up with more crap then the buyer. 

Regard's Jason, ciao.


----------



## mrkos (Nov 6, 2011)

I sold 7 of my snakes this year on rdu as I am now into monitors and I can tell you it was an ordinary experience I reckon
For each animal I sold I must have had at least 5 different buyers stuff me around as far as Ime concerned if someone wants the animal they buy it if I think someone is just nibbling away like a shy fish I tell them not to bother pull the ad off the market and try again in a few weeks time with this in mind all my animals went to good homes and are currently thriving with their new owners


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Sigh I must say that I have been on both sides of the fence with this. 

As a buyer, I'll ask lots of questions. As a seller, I'll answer lots.

Either way I try to be polite. 

The upside? As a seller I get lots of referrals and make some new friends 

As a buyer, I feel confident I have a pretty good idea of what I'm doing with all our animals here but have had no problems asking questions of breeders that have always been honest and friendly and have even had one make a couple of house calls, been over for a bbq to see how we are going and even bred a multitude of super mice to start us off....he will also be back to help us out with a few bits and peices again before breeding season next year. What more could you ask for?

The downside? As a seller, I spend alot of my time helping people, talking to people and am always busy. I spend lots of time answering the same questions but occassionally come across the odd one that I learn something from.

As a buyer? I'm running out of room....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Nobody was ever hurt by being polite.....and if they aren't going to be polite and helpful pre-sale then they probably aren't going to be post sale either so don't bother. 

Regardless, showing them your a genuine buyer is also a plus for you and can change some buyers attitudes dramatically.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder why people never try to talk retail shops down on their prices, yet anything advertised by a private seller, buyers will always try to talk you down on your price.



Morgan_dragon said:


> ......As a buyer? I'm running out of room....
> 
> :.......



Then stop buying. Do you breed your animals? Save some room for your own bred reptiles.


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 10, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I wonder why people never try to talk retail shops down on their prices, yet anything advertised by a private seller, buyers will always try to talk you down on your price.



But they do. Quite a lot more than you'd think.
I work in discount retail. Our prices are some of the cheapest around if not the cheapest. And as I explain to customers, my prices are the same as the prices in all other stores, I also explain that our prices are low for many reasons; parallel imports being just one.
Yet, people will still try and hassle me to give them a better deal.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had the good and the bad in both buying and selling. If a seller is dumb enough to SCREEN my pm and find me not worthy of a reply thats his choice. Thankfully there are plenty of helpful sellers around only too willing to answer my questions and share their advice.


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I like the process more than the actual sale. I spent heaps of time in communication with potential buyers and have kept up with a few after the sale. Maybe even scared a few off with my enthusiasm lol. 
One thing I have learnt is to never hold for extended periods without a deposit.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think I've had one buyer this year that hasn't tried to haggle the price down.

The last buyer haggled with me for 30 minutes on a snake I had advertised as "firm price" and "not willing to negotiate". He also tried to negotiate a cheaper price 3 different times over the phone before coming to get it. He even wanted to "scissors, paper, rock" me for his price. I won in the end.

What really annoys me about buyers, is I say in the ad's, eg, $150 each, $120 each if more than one are purchased. But still they contact me saying they'll take one for $120 and a couple of times they even ask for a lower price then that for one.

I have also dealt with bad sellers before, one in particular that wouldn't give me a choice of what snake to pick, because he thought they were all the same and I was just waisting his time looking at the selection.

Another bad seller really made me angry, to the point I saw red and completely lost it with him and exploded with rage in his face.

We had been agreed on a price for 2 weeks, he was even going to drop it to me, I was just waiting (for 2 weeks) until he was available to do so (I had tried to pick it up in the mean time, but with no success). But on the day he was going to drop it off, in fact 1 hour until he was going to drop it off. He contacts me saying "someone just contacted me and offered $100 extra, so I'm going to get my money's worth ay". Can you imagine the things that were going through my mind at that moment :evil:. He certainly copped an ear and half full.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 13, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> I have also dealt with bad sellers before, one in particular that wouldn't give me a choice of what snake to pick, because he thought they were all the same



That is sometimes justifiable. Yellow baby GTPs are a good example, particularly the natives. They do look all the same and even if they didn't, you can't possibly predict how they will turn out after colour change. I struggle with requests for pics of all of them.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 13, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> That is sometimes justifiable. Yellow baby GTPs are a good example, particularly the natives. They do look all the same and even if they didn't, you can't possibly predict how they will turn out after colour change. I struggle with requests for pics of all of them.



when i picked mine up it was good to see the other clutch mates, as i could see all the feeding/shed records for them, size difference , and even the temperement to a degree, as they had all fed the day before but some were still snapping at every shadow, so it was easy to see the good feeders rather than the colour or pattern prediction,lol


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Both sides need to deal with it or be done with it.
I understand the frustrations but at the end of the day if as a buyer you get a bad vibe from the seller look elsewhere. If as a seller you have difficulty with customer service, maybe you need to look at other ways to make money/supplement your hobby.


----------



## Aussielostegypt (Nov 13, 2011)

As a buyer I have been extremely fortunate to have bought from friendly and polite sellers. I have dealt with a business with my first snake being sent to Sydney from URS in SA, and with two private sellers. I have never haggled for anything as I think it is downright rude. If you don't want to pay the asking price then look elsewhere for something you can afford. What I have asked for, though, is for delivery and both private sellers have done that for me. I purchased 2 Bredlis from this site, only yesterday, and they were delivered by a most polite young lad. He answered all of my questions and helped me with ideas on setting up the newly acquired enclosure. 

I guess everyone is looking for a bargain, but I agree that just because you are buying privately it doesn't mean you're buying at a garage sale.

I look forward to dealing with other sellers on this site.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't say I have run into any trouble in the reptile world, buyers or sellers. So far, everyone I've dealt with has been great to talk to. AAE tried to make me look like a bad seller a few years back when two airports near me - Port Macquarie and Taree - gave me a hard time not wanting to accept a little baby that was meant to go to Victoria. After telling the buyer I'd have the snake on a plane on a certain day, I had to call him and let him know that the snake was going to be another day late because of the fight I had, just to get the animal on its way. Taree didn't want Port's work, and Port was refusing to take it. I accidentally swore the F word at the Taree guy and it wasn't his fault, but he understood my frustration. So he got onto their boss and made a complaint about Port not accepting my snake. Later in the day he called me and told me to take it to Port. Haha, so after getting away with refusing reptiles for many years, Port Macquarie now has to accept them. In all this, I thought my buyer was going to drop out as he wasn't sure that my story about getting the snake on the plane sounded true. But he gave me the chance and got his snake a day late. I thought AAE was the only transport for reptiles and was beside myself when they refused a baby snake they couldn't even see anyway.


----------



## miss2 (Nov 15, 2011)

as i said, i finally found a great seller who has been amazing through out the whole process but i still will never forget how rude the person who got me started on this thread was to me.
this person sells as a business... 
well sir u will never ever get any business of mine and i can not wait for the day that i have somehting you so desperatley want and i will make you feel how you made me feel. good luck in your venture of " customer service"


----------



## dansfish4tea (Nov 19, 2011)

Recently I offered a seller a lower price for their snake hoping to haggle them a bit, but was rudely and abruptly turned down and wouldn't discus a price (was advertised ono), they also told me a higher price then what they had advertised. now the snake is for sale, for the price i originality offerd and negotiable. I was also looking at buying 2 other snakes they have for sale Its a shame, but there not getting my money

Dan


----------

